# Convict Chiclid Breeding



## Doratus (Sep 14, 2010)

I know Convict Cichlids laying eggs is nothing new or amazing, but it is for me as it is my first time. *w3

Day 1:









Day 2:









Here you can see the Convict checking out the pleco as well as the camera pressed up to the glass. You can faintly see the other Convict in the background watching over the eggs..









And here are the parents about to chase away one of the two Cobalt Cichlids that they share the tank with..










I can't really say exactly what my water parameters are at the moment except for a few details;
Temp: 76F
PH: 7.0
Salinity: 1.0015 ppm
Flow Rate: 185 GPH
Also, I have a homemade Co2 system running in the tank. No clue about actual measured levels.
Another thing that I think I should mention is that I do a 3g water change almost daily.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

you know since Ive been in this hobby I always enjoy my cons. I moved to florida and the first thing I did was get cons, and now Ive got like 60 with more just hatched and it never gets old


----------

